# Mouse conflicts with keyboard ?



## nORKy (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi,

I installed a Fresh FreeBSD 11.
My Mouse (Microsoft mobile mouse 4000) had no problem with FreeBSD 10.3, but now, it doesn't move and print some characteres in my urxvt terminal when I move it.
I have no Xorg.conf file.
What is the problem ?

Thanks you


----------

